# Destin East Jetty Water clarity



## shtbrd1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone been to the jetties the past couple days? If so, how does the water look?

Thanks


----------



## shtbrd1 (Oct 2, 2007)

:bump


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Havent been to the jetties in a week or so, but the water around the Okaloosa pier on Tuesday and Wednesday was still pretty dirty.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Nasty


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

I fished out there wednesday and the water was really dirty. It did clear up by the rocks when the high tide came in. Watched the guy on the bait boat catch and gaff a decent cobia 200yds from the rocks.


----------

